
Is 'Pink = Girly' a Myth? - baazaar
http://priceonomics.com/is-pink--girly-a-myth/
======
tzs
I'm not sure you can really tell much about women's color preferences from
bridesmaids dresses. A lot of women seem to think that brides tend to pick
ugly dresses for their bridesmaids.

Some claim this is because they do not want the bridesmaids to outshine the
bride. Others say it is because they need a design that works well for a group
that may consist of people with different skin tones, sizes, and shapes, and
that is not too expensive for the bridesmaids to buy, and this limits choices.
Whatever the reason, it seems that a lot of these dresses are ones that the
bridesmaids would not be choosing if they got to pick their own dresses.

That said, yes, pink = girls, blue = boys is a fairly modern convention. This
was covered on the "Adam Ruins Summer Fun" episode of the excellent new show
"Adam Ruins Everything" on TruTV [1].

Here is the reference cited on that episode for their discussion of boy/girl
blue/pink [2].

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adam_Ruins_Everything](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adam_Ruins_Everything)

[2] [http://www.smithsonianmag.com/arts-culture/when-did-girls-
st...](http://www.smithsonianmag.com/arts-culture/when-did-girls-start-
wearing-pink-1370097/?no-ist)

------
kitwalker12
I saw an episode of QI, in which Fry said up until 20th century pink was for
boys and blue was for girls

